# Opera seasons around the world



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I was proud of our own Metropolitan Opera with its 27 operas this season... but I got pretty crushed when I checked out the spectacular breadth of the Mariinsky Theater in St. Petersburg: 60 different operas this season, from September through May!!! With the usual suspects, Traviata Boheme Rigoletto Aida etc, but then, with incredible variety of other works (with the Russians being of course well represented, but not only them). Not to forget their fabulous ballet season and their concerts. What an institution! Check it out:

http://www.mariinsky.ru/en/

In Opera News I've seen some very impressive seasons as well in some European houses - with 40 to 50 different operas being the rule in cities like Vienna, Budapest, Munich...

Surprisingly La Scala had only 12 different operas this season.

So, how do you guys fare in your cities in the matter of opera seasons? I can't claim New York City as my city any longer (I moved out of there seven years ago) and in my local small metropolitan area we only have 4 productions per year.
This year we're having Tosca, The Turn of the Screw, Faust, and a concert of operatic love songs on Valentine's day.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Xerxes and Cav/Pag from NZ Opera.

Andreas Scholl concert. (drool drool).

The tiny Opera factory (students ) is putting on Amahl and the Night Visitors at Christmas

Thank heaven for Met Live in HD.

The Marinsky is amazing. Several items a day! When I go to the opera in NZ, I hear more Russian than English in the audience.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Xerxes and Cav/Pag from NZ Opera.
> 
> Andreas Scholl concert. (drool drool).
> 
> ...


I'm watching a Mariinsky production right now - Betrothal in a Monastery - with a young Anna Netrebko. Very interesting staging. Very effective use of the one "machine" they got, something Lepage and the Met might want to learn from instead of putting that huge thing on stage to hinder any effective movement of the Ring characters. This one at the Mariinsky just by being lowered and raised adopts multiple functions and shapes, while being light and elegant and providing plenty of space and atmosphere.

This Betrothal is a delightful production. I had the impression of the Mariinsky as a stiff old thing, I guess Gergiev is bringing this venerable institution up to speed; what a remarkable job! Have you seen this one? (see picture of the cover in Current Watching)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> I'm watching a Mariinsky production right now - Betrothal in a Monastery - with a young Anna Netrebko. Very interesting staging.


Definitely one of the livelier stagings I've seen so far from the Marinsky. They go in for rather static spendour usually.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Definitely one of the livelier stagings I've seen so far from the Marinsky. They go in for rather static spendour usually.


And it's a very entertaining opera. I loved it.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> And it's a very entertaining opera. I loved it.


Yes, I love the combination of the traditional buffa plot with Prokofiev's spiky music.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Yes, I love the combination of the traditional buffa plot with Prokofiev's spiky music.


Is The Love for Three Oranges just as good?


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm not into opera but I walk by Lyric Opera of Chicago practically every day. Their calendar shows 7 or 8 operas for 2010-11 season.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Almaviva said:


> Is The Love for Three Oranges just as good?


Oh it's fantastic! Very different feeling, a commedia dell'arte fairy tale, but really wonderful music. Of course you'll recognise some of it too.

I love this version best:










Do you know War and Peace?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

opus55 said:


> I'm not into opera but I walk by Lyric Opera of Chicago practically every day. Their calendar shows 7 or 8 operas for 2010-11 season.


He he, that's a waste. Maybe you should try one


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

20 at Royal Opera House.

I'd love to visit St. Petersburg - looks fantastic.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> He he, that's a waste. Maybe you should try one


I know, I should. Or, I can walk another 30 minutes to Chicago Symphony. One thing I love about my new job in Chicago!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> 20 at Royal Opera House.


My pick would be Adriana Lecouvreur with Gheorghiu (if she shows) and Kaufmann.

Have you got any more visits to ROH planned, Annie?


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Oh it's fantastic! Very different feeling, a commedia dell'arte fairy tale, but really wonderful music. Of course you'll recognise some of it too.
> 
> I love this version best:
> 
> ...


War and Peace is in my list to watch soon, it's in the Naxos library and I've just found the libretto online so I'm all set to give it a try.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Aww here they do a lousy 15 per season.

www.dno.nl


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Of course,the Met has by far the longest and most diverse season of any US opera house,and only those of Chicago and San Francisco come anywhere close to this. The Met's budget is bigger than all the other US opera conapnies combined !
Many of the regional opera companies around the US do only three or four operas per season,for the simple reason that opera is the most expensive art form, and the generous government funding which is taken for granted in Europe doesn't exist.
The NYC opera has been forced by financial difficulties to offer a briefer season,but it has interesting repertoire,such as Intermozeeo by R.Strauss,A Quiet Place by Bernstein etc this season. It's very existence has been threatened recently because of dark season necessitated by renovation of what was formerly known as the NY State theater and other difficulties,by the company appears to be alive and kicking,fortunately.
Despite the difficult economic times, opera in America is alive and kicking, and more popular than ever in this nation, and the number of opera companies has grown exponentially from the past .


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> Aww here they do a lousy 15 per season.
> 
> www.dno.nl


What, you are complaining? Only I am allowed to complained with my lousy 2 operas.

Anyway it's an interesting line-up, very adventurous, lots of comtemporary stuff, and some Baroque. Are you going to any of them?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes that is true they are adventurous, and even baroque and classical operas get a good modern makeover in terms of staging.

Yes i am, this season ive only been to Les Vespres Siciliennes, but this week im going to Die Soldaten.
Ticket sales havent started for most of the others but there are many i would like to see. Particularly Die Rosenkavalier which is conducted by Simon Rattle!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> My pick would be Adriana Lecouvreur with Gheorghiu (if she shows) and Kaufmann.
> 
> Have you got any more visits to ROH planned, Annie?












Macbeth (Simon K)

Tosca (hopefully Terfel & Kaufmann but don't care who sings Tosca)

I thought about Adriana Lecouvreur but the credit card needed some respite so something had to give. And with going to Munich for L'elisir d'amore in December I thought I'd try & be sensible.....


----------

